# "On Point" NPR show on Co-sleeping



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

Last night at 7pm on our local NPR channel, WBUR (out of Boston) Tom Ashbrook did a special on "On Point" on co-sleeping. James McKenna (who had an article in Mothering's co-sleeping issue) was there, as well as a psychiatrist and Andrea somebody, the editor of Child Magazine. They were all VERY pro co-sleeping. It was SUCH a refreshing show!

New research shows that EXCLUSIVE co-sleeping has risen from 6% to 13% of the population with kids from 1993-2000. That's quite a gain! And it's really on the rise among higher income whites--a group that historically has not coslept. They attributed much of the increase to increased breastfeeding rates, exhausted parents who just don't want to bother with getting up, and the increased working hours parents put in, such that cosleeping gives them a chance to be with their child in a different way.

They even discussed the anti-cosleeping 1999 CPSC report and the psychiatrist pointed out that it was the crib manufacturers who helped publicize/fund that report. And McKenna dispelled a lot of myths as well.

Anyhow, try to catch it if you can.

Mel


----------



## pioneermama (Aug 3, 2002)

Yay!


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

This is SUCH refreshing news. I love NPR!

I went to their website and couldn't find anything about the show "On Point" - are you sure that's the title? I'd love to find a transcript of the show!


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Here is a link to the show: http://www.onpointradio.org/shows/20...117_a_main.asp

I am going to have a listen right now!

Thanks!!!!









Jean

edited to add: you have to have real player installed.


----------

